# Train drags half-naked mooner along tracks



## amtrakwolverine (Oct 15, 2009)

> BERLIN - A German man mooning railway staff in a departing train got his trousers caught in a carriage door and ended up being dragged half naked along the platform, out of the station and onto the tracks.


http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/33284400/ns/wo...news/?GT1=43001


----------



## Phila 30th St (Oct 15, 2009)

Sounds like he went ass over teakettle!


----------



## Shanghai (Oct 15, 2009)

I bet the next time he buys a proper ticket!!


----------



## GG-1 (Oct 15, 2009)

This seems like much ado over moonshine

Aloha


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Oct 16, 2009)

"now faces charges of...insulting the train staff"


----------



## DET63 (Oct 16, 2009)

He needs to go to a Moon Amtrak event and learn how to do it right.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Oct 16, 2009)

wonder how far he would have been dragged if the passenger didn't pull the E-brake.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 16, 2009)

I heard nobody "saw Nu-think, Nu-think"! :lol:


----------

